# thought of a name



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Has anyone else thought of a name they would possibly like to give to a second/third child? 
even though we arent even close to an ivf round I have- Its elizabeth or liza or some deviation on that. 
I came on my period today- Ive bleed loads since the birth of DD 24 October, but I think this is the first proper period- back to the nasty cycle monitoring for me. 

Lotsky


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

yeah a boys name is already decided


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Have a boys name chosen but if I had another girl I'd be totally stuck as I LOVE Emma's name and can't find anything I like that much!!! 

Good luck with the monitoring!

Karin

xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Charlotte is my proper name so I really like Emmas middle name too!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I love Charlotte as a namme and love Lottie too but 2 of my friends had daughters called that so chose it as a middle name instead.

xxx


----------



## Edna (Mar 19, 2005)

Funnily enough I've gone off all of the names which we had on our shortlists before Evelyn arrived. For starters none of them would flow with Evelyn.

I'm also banned from talking or thinking about this by DH.

God knows what we'll do if we are successful.


Edna


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I like Lottie too but DH won't have it


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

DH and I cannot agree on our imaginary sons name neither- he really wants Oliver, but I say no, cause when he was a teenager his then girlfriend lived with him and they got a cat called Oliver- so no child of mine will be named after the exes cat- but I do like the name..... Then he said Oscar-  which I like - but my Uncle called his dog Oscar- so a bit of reversal there. 
Then I said Austin- I have a 1900's photo- apparently its great great great uncle Austin- but DH says it makes him think of Austin Powers- so then I said, Daniel which I love, makes me think of Rohl Dahl Danny the champion of the world- but we live in Holland and Danny here is really not a 'good' name- so I guess thats out- oh we cannot agree on anything. 

I really like to speculate on names- it gives me positive mental attitude that it will happen- even if it does not its kind of an 'imaginary child'.....


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

boys name is sorted- not going to reveal in case this is a boy and someone puts us off but it the name means a lot to both of us


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

I like thinking about names too... always have since I was little. But completely stuck if I have another girl. I love it *Clare*... Isabel and Lottie sounds oooo cute. Shame DH doesn't like it.

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

he likes Charlotte so may comprimise and have that and I call her Lottie, but also on girls list is Millie, Hannah which Isabel was so nearly lily France and a few more.


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

OOH I saw you got your BFP on 01 01 08. I was 30 on 01 01 08 ( new years baby ) and I am called Charlotte!

Its so true though that people can put you off a name- I like a name till I meet someone mean with that name then it get s the thumbs down from me!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

That's so true although we love the boys name Joshua and everytime I'm out in shops and we see a naughty boy... yep his name is Joshua!!!    

Hasn't put us off............. yet!!!

xxx


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

Awww love this thread - im just waiting for my little Jessica to come our way - god help us if we ever have another boy as we struggled enough to agree on Max. Have always had my girls name picked hence my user name lol! xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

wow Max was also on our boys list!


----------

